# Electrician Recommendations - Costa del Sol



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am looking for recommendations for a reliable English-speaking electrician on the Costa del Sol.

After we bought our home in El Faro, next to Fuengirola, we found that many light switches did not work, others had no apparent purpose, and the main lounge lights could only be turned of by unscrewing the bulbs.

We sent photos of the problem switches to the previous owner and asked what they were for, and which switch turned off the main lounge lights. This was his answer:



> About 4 years ago we had a Spanish electrician to do some work in the house. We asked him about some of the switches and the purpose. He said he would come back and explain, but we never heard from him again.


I need to get in a professional.

Cheers

Wibs


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

BUMP: Any recommendations?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Wibs said:


> BUMP: Any recommendations?


Yes, forget about the "English speaking" electrician. What you need is a good Spanish electrician who is qualified to do the work and, if you need one, a good translator/interpreter. 

Employing a person simply because he/she speaks English is a bad move no matter what trade or profession you are looking at, unless it is as a translator. After all, would you employ a lawyer simply because he/she makes a good cup of coffee?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

We had a Spanish electrician in a week ago to quote us for a rewire, said he would send it to us tomorrow and well we are still waiting on that.
He was the only person who could be bothered to respond in the first place but if we don't hear back in the next couple of days we will ask a German run reforms company to quote us as well and give the work to him.

Take whoever answers and shows up, it helps if they are Spanish registered though.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pazcat said:


> We had a Spanish electrician in a week ago to quote us for a rewire, said he would send it to us tomorrow and well we are still waiting on that.
> He was the only person who could be bothered to respond in the first place but if we don't hear back in the next couple of days we will ask a German run reforms company to quote us as well and give the work to him.
> 
> Take whoever answers and shows up, it helps if they are Spanish registered though.


IMHO it's ESSENTIAL that they are Spanish registered.

To OP; just because they speak English doesn't make them a better electrician. We offer our services to (Spanish) electricians, plumbers, builders etc. to act as a go-between when the person needing the service can't communicate their needs and wishes.


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> IMHO it's ESSENTIAL that they are Spanish registered.
> 
> To OP; just because they speak English doesn't make them a better electrician. We offer our services to (Spanish) electricians, plumbers, builders etc. to act as a go-between when the person needing the service can't communicate their needs and wishes.


I never said that speaking English makes anyone a better electrician. I simply want to avoid the same mistakes as the previous owners.

The Spanish electrician they employed WAS registered.

As he only spoke Spanish they used go-betweens to convey their wishes. He never came when he said he was coming, wanted paying up front, said he was constantly confused about what they wanted (they believed he used this as an excuse for shoddy and unfinished workmanship), left them in the lurch, and I don't want to run into the same local electrician and have the same bother.

Asking for an English speaking electrician is simply to avoid getting the same guy, and getting my wishes across clearly, and stating that I will pay for materials up front, and pay for the time on satisfactory completion.

I have now found an electrician that suits my needs perfectly.

Wibs


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Well done, I'm genuinely pleased for you.

So many do fall into the trap of using Brits solely because they speak the same language. Then they have problems when they find that the Brit electrician is not registered and has used incorrect products.

I saw this first hand recently where a Brit electrician had used English junction boxes and 3-core cable.


----------

